

Telecommuting – Gaining Efficiency While Improving Morale - charlieflowers
http://blog.tnwdevlabs.com/2015/09/04/Telecommuting-Gaining-Efficiency-While-Improving-Morale/

======
charlieflowers
Remote working as a developer is pretty fantastic for me. I think it has to be
a powerful advantage for companies -- it can help them "win the war for
talent", and it also gives them a much larger pool to hire from.

I'm surprised it hasn't become rampant. But I felt that way 10 years ago too.
It does appear to be catching on.

